# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Njeriu dhe paraja...

## The Hobbit

"Njerzit mundet te bejne para, por parate nuk munden qe te bejne njerez...."

C, mendim kini ne lidhje me kete shprehje, duke pare kete lidhje kaq te ngushte njeriu dhe nga ana tjeter paraja...ne nje kohe kur duket sikur paraja ka marre me shume rendesi se njeriu, madje do te thosha se eshte rrenja e shume te keqijave....?

me respekt...

----------


## Mina

Paraja eshte e rendesishme sepse eshte mjet jetese por ka nje kufi! Paraja nuk duhet te kategorizohet ne idhujt! Me para mund te blesh gjithshka, vetem shendetin nuk e blen dot. Atehere c`vlere ka ne kete rast?  Me vjen cudi qe ka njerez qe kur shohin leke tjetersohen ne fytyre dhe mendoj se kjo eshte dashuria me e madhe qe ata kane. Duhet dashur vetja me shume se paraja!

----------


## Tironce_Moderne

hey o njerez mos te flasim nga teorit por nga realiteti.

Paraja eshte kryesorja..dhe te jesh i pasur dmth te jesh i lumtur..nga varferia kane ardhur shume probleme ne familje, pse burri spunon, pse gruja rri ne shpi, pse prishe parate, pse lujte bixhoz, jo ashtu po keshtu..po pate para je 1-sh po s'ke, ha 1 cop buke dhe rri rehat lol

----------


## GoDDeSS

une i dua shume parat. Ne fakt, te them te drejten..i urrej sepse gjithmone te fusin ne sherr ose dicka e tille!

----------


## The Hobbit

Mina shume e drejte se duhet dashur vetja me shume se paraja, thjesht doja qe te shihnim pek me shume realitetin qe ndodh ne boten rreth nesh.

Tironce moderne mendoj se paraja nuk eshte gjithcka....
Paraja  eshte dicka qe kur nuk e kemi e kerkojme. Kur e kemi, kerkojme edhe tjeter...Kur e kemi edhe kete tjeter kerkojme akoma edhe tjeter, dhe sa me shume qe kerkojme qe te kemi aq me shume kenaqesi ndjeme...

GoDDeSS pohove dy gjera te kunderta me njera tjetren...
megjithate do doja te mbeteshim pak ketu, tek problemet qe shkaktohen nga keqperdorimi i saj dhe te keqijat qe ka sjelle ne bote lakmia per te...(kujtoj droga, prostitucioni, korrupsioni, percarje ne familje, etj etj.)
Pra duket sikur, ne vend qe paraja te jete sherbyesi yne, eshte bere, pronari yne...
Si mendoni....?

miqesisht ...

----------


## Estella

Njerzit jane bere skllav i parase, kjo eshte absolite.

Paraja eshte bere nje telekomande per shume njerez sot. Ngrihen ne mengjes, shkojne ne pune, kethehen nga puna, ja fusin no nji cope gjume (dremke) Ngrihem pijne no nji kafe te shoqeruar me nje teke ose cigare dhe prape gjume, dhe vazhdon e njejta rutine gjithnji.

Cdo te ndodhte sikur te mos egzistonte paraja? A do te egzistonin droga, prostitucioni, kontrabanda......etj.

Une them gezoju atyre qe ke, prish cka te ka qefi por mendo edhe per neser. Balanca eshte sekerti i jetes.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Paraja mund te bleje gjithshka, thote Mina, por jo shendetin....Disa te tjere thone, paraja blen gjithshka por jo dashurine....Por shendeti dhe dashuria jane vete JETA. Keshtu del qe paraja s'blen asgje , he? Per mendimin tim  paraja blen gjithshka. Ke parane, ke edhe shendetin.....ke edhe dashurine. 
    Keshtu pra..... :buzeqeshje:  

 P.S  By the way........I  LOVE MONEY

----------


## SwEeT-VLoNjaTe

ja bente 1 komshiu im ,dhe me falni per fjalorin
Paraja  ngre dhe sh*rren perpjete ..kam parasysh 1 kenge te atij francesk radit,  pa para, kot sa rron, me para nuk je i sigurte..ca te bej njeriu i varfer???

----------


## Enkela B.

leku ehste gjithcka ne kete jet dhe ne nje dite te tille. 
sot nuk ke lek nuk ke asigje. 
po edhe po pate para shume je rrezik i vetevetes. 
gjysma e problemeve te botes se sotme kane te bejne me leke.

----------


## The Hobbit

> _Postuar më parë nga Enkela B._ 
> *leku ehste gjithcka ne kete jet dhe ne nje dite te tille. 
> sot nuk ke lek nuk ke asigje. 
> po edhe po pate para shume je rrezik i vetevetes. 
> gjysma e problemeve te botes se sotme kane te bejne me leke.*


Jam dakord me mendimin tend per ajo qe doja te ndalonim pak eshte ne raportin ose ne vendin qe ze paraja ne jeten e njeriut dhe jo ne ceshtjen e sasise se tyre. 

Orati ka thene diçka te bukur:
"Paraja eshte sherbetori ty nese di qe ta perdoresh. Por behet padroni yt nese e keqperdor." 

pershendetje

----------

